# Orange discharge???



## sophiafoxhill

I'm due my period on the 14th (in 3 days), counting from my lmp, regarding this cycle is the usual 28 day cycle.

So far I've had constant headaches everyday for the past few days, I've been an emotional wreck, moderate white cm, increased hunger and excessive thirst which seems to have calmed down a little, tired and fatigued, waking up extremely late, feeling hungover, having the craziest dreams and then being unable to sleep at night. I also had 3 days of light, brown bleeding (which considering the circumstances could be implantation, but I can't be sure until I actually miss my period or get a positive test). I never bleed or spot in between periods.

This could just be PMT but I don't usually cry all the time, I can usually feel myself get a little frustrated every now and again and I don't usually have the other symptoms, except being a little more hungry.

As I have iron deficiency anemia, it is also difficult for me to put these symptoms down to pregnancy, but I usually take my pills and symptoms disappear within an hour or so, but not for the past few days.

This morning I was having some moderate cramping in my lower abdomen. It felt like period pain but for some reason, I can't put my finger on how, but it felt 'different'. I didn't feel like I was going to start bleeding. I wasn't doubled over in pain but it was very uncomfortable to the point where I went back to sleep until it passed. Then about an hour ago I experience this yellowy/ orange discharge. It's quite a creamy texture and smells a little like blood.

What do you think it could be? I know me and my partner don't have STD's as we have been tested. Could it be spotting mixed with the white cm? Or maybe the start of my period? Or something else?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## GlitterandBug

It could be IB - i had an orangey brown bleed at 6dpo last Nov which freaked me out but knew it had to be that because it was far too early for AF and far too 'dark' to just be normal post ov discharge!

FX'd for you! x


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Can implantation bleeding be sporadic then, rather than just a few days mid cycle?

Had a few more cramps since, no more coloured discharge, headaches have worn off a bit but usually have more cramping this close to period, although starting to get a little nauseous.


----------



## GlitterandBug

sophiafoxhill said:


> Can implantation bleeding be sporadic then, rather than just a few days mid cycle?
> 
> Had a few more cramps since, no more coloured discharge, headaches have worn off a bit but usually have more cramping this close to period, although starting to get a little nauseous.

I guess it could be a bit on and off as the egg burrows in. You could maybe test tomorrow or Monday? If it was IB, it takes about 2-3 days for the hcg to start being detected in urine. FX's for you!


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Well I tested 2 days ago and it was negative. I will test in a couple more days if af doesn't arrive, although I'm due tomorrow.

Had a little more orange spotting a few hours ago too.

Also, after some researching online found that orange spotting COULD be due to pregnancy, but also anemia, so I guess I'm no closer to finding the truth as I am anemic and there's a possibility I am pregnant, haha.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Just an update, as I find it only appropriate to give the end result in order to help anyone with this problem in the future:

I read that anemia can cause an orange tint to the blood. I also read that white cm mixed with pink/ red blood could cause it to be an orange shade too. As I have experienced both (anemia and white cm), either could make sense, in my situation.

I've got light cramping today (doesn't feel like a usual period cramp though. I usually experience a lot of pain) and also light bleeding which has changed from an orange to light rusty pink/ brown shade. My boobs also feel fuller but no pain, tingling or sensitivity. 

I think this may be AF on her way but for now it's still very light so I'll update with changes.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Really hope it's IB and pregnancy symptoms rather than anaemia and :witch:

:dust: and look forward to your update x


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Aww, thank you :) We're not really trying though, so whatever happens happens at the mo! Baby dust to you :)


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Just to update again: still bleeding, but very very lightly. Think this may just be a very light period. Going to test in 2 days to be sure :)


----------

